# open mic night



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey I'm looking to play at open mic night back home in a few weeks.I can't sing worth crap so I want to play a few songs that just require guitar music but I'm not sure what to play.Maybe spanish or 316 fly by Van hallen, I remember hearing a cool acuostic song by triumph but can't remember the name of it.If any one knows of any good guitar songs that dont need back up from a band or singer please let me know.

thanks for the help.

D.J


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Jimi's Little Wing comes to mind.
SRV version. 12 bar blues allways
works too. Here's a site that you
can reference as well. Have fun.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

darkjune said:


> Hey I'm looking to play at open mic night back home in a few weeks.I can't sing worth crap so I want to play a few songs that just require guitar music but I'm not sure what to play.Maybe spanish or 316 fly by Van hallen, I remember hearing a cool acuostic song by triumph but can't remember the name of it.If any one knows of any good guitar songs that dont need back up from a band or singer please let me know.
> 
> thanks for the help.
> 
> D.J


Triumph? Maybe Midsummer daydream?


[youtube=Option]NDfcdQpmUAs[/youtube]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

always with me, always with you, by satch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4fPv450OYM


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Triumph? Maybe Midsummer daydream?
> 
> 
> [youtube=Option]NDfcdQpmUAs[/youtube]


I'd love to hear him play it on a guitar that actually sounded good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can't sing worth crap? Neither can Paul Westerberg, but many of his songs are so good that they hold up in spite of so-so singing.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Depends on how good you are. If you can really milk the guitar, try Andy McKee's "For My Father". It's hard but amazing if done well.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm havin' a gas workin' on Classical Gas.


----------

